# white smoke coming out of motor...



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2009)

Motor - 70 Johnson 20hp

2 weeks ago when it was snowing, I was up at Carter's... near the end of the day I started making my way back to the ramp and noticed white smoke coming out of a little vertical plate on the right side of the shaft (if you're standing behind the boat, it's on the right), right above the water line. It is about an inch and a half long, and is held in place with 2 screws. On the very rear of the shaft is where the water comes out, and it's almost right in line with this. I reached down to feel the shaft, and it was warm, but I don't know if that is normal or not because I've never reached down and touched it. Got any ideas?\

Here's a pic of the motor... but the little cover is on the other side


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2009)

forgot to say... the smoke doesn't pour out and it's not heavy... but it's there and I don't think I remember seeing it smoke like that before


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 15, 2009)

I wonder if that is some sort of exhaust port cover and the seal finally started leaking?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know... it looks just like exhaust though, and that's what I thought it was. I'm probably going to end up taking it somewhere and just getting it all cleaned up for next year. It was recently serviced by the prior owner with new plugs, head, gasket, water pump, and oil in the foot.


----------



## 1436delta (Dec 15, 2009)

HEY RUSS I CHECK PARTS BOOK LOOKS LIKE JUST A COVER I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS FOR BUT HAS A GASKET WITH TWO BOLT HOLES SOME RTV A PUT IT BACK TO ON :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 15, 2009)

> I wonder if that is some sort of exhaust port cover and the seal finally started leaking?



my thaughts exactly


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2009)

so is it normal for the shaft to have some heat to it? I've never felt a motor before while running, and this is my first motor... so I'm blind to any knowledge of outboards


----------



## sparkbr (Dec 15, 2009)

The cover you are refering to is an access cover to disconnect the shift linkage when you drop the lower unit. If there is white smoke, that pretty much confirms that the water cooling supply line is in place and that the engine is cooling. Both the exhaust and cooling water return through the mid section so it will normally have some heat to it. As for the white smoke puffing from the cover, you can replace the seal or leave it as is. There is no harm in running the engine in this condition.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 15, 2009)

sparkbr beat me to it but your exhaust runs through the housing.

A bit of heat is normal in that area.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2009)

that is awesome! I'm still having a hard time keeping it to idle, so I need to get up with bassboy1 and let him work his majic on it.

thanks guys!


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would do a compression test.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 15, 2009)

jasper60103 said:


> I would do a compression test.



Why do you think a compression test would be needed?


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 16, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > I would do a compression test.
> ...



I'm thinking the white smoke could actually be steam, which could indicate water is getting in 
somewhere. Probably a head gasket.
A compression test would confirm a problem there, hopefully not.
Also, as you mentioned, exhaust cover gasket is another possibility.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2009)

a new head was formed just this past spring, and new gaskets put in, but anything is a possibility...

There's a few odds-n-ends that need to be worked on, but as long as it runs I can't complain.. I'm just glad to be able to move around the big lakes now.

did I mention that you should always check your gas before going out??? yeap, it happened. Got all the way to my fishing spot, realized I needed my jacket, made the run back to the ramp and then as I was nearing back up on my fishing spot, it sputter sputter pat pats... and dead. I was like what's wrong! then I just happend to pick up the gas tank as I was turning the seat and I picked it up. I was about 1.5miles from the ramp and no one else out on the water. Thank God I bought a 24v 71lb front trolling motor - took me 35 minutes to make the run back to the ramp. I got ticked off at myself and went straight home (1hour drive)... sat around bored for 2 hours then decided to go back - with a full tank! And that's when I laid into the 2 big spots


----------



## Ram (Dec 16, 2009)

russ010 said:


> did I mention that you should always check your gas before going out??? yeap, it happened. Got all the way to my fishing spot, realized I needed my jacket, made the run back to the ramp and then as I was nearing back up on my fishing spot, it sputter sputter pat pats... and dead. I was like what's wrong! then I just happend to pick up the gas tank as I was turning the seat and I picked it up. I was about 1.5miles from the ramp and no one else out on the water. Thank God I bought a 24v 71lb front trolling motor - took me 35 minutes to make the run back to the ramp. I got ticked off at myself and went straight home (1hour drive)... sat around bored for 2 hours then decided to go back - with a full tank! And that's when I laid into the 2 big spots



Man, that sucks! Looks like a lesson was learned.....the hard way unfortunately. Hopefully that never happens to me, I'll be sure to double....I mean triple check everything in my boat for now on before I go on a fishing trip.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2009)

hahaha... man, I'm just glad I keep my batteries juiced up with an onboard charger. I plugged the boat back up when I got home that morning, and in 2 hours they were fully charged again. I wish I would have checked the voltage when I got home just so I would have known how much I drained them, but it must not have been too much. And I had that front motor on high the whole time, but I checked to see how hot it got because I didn't know if it would burn it up or not, but it never really got that hot.

As a side note, I can't believe the difference I can tell between using onboard chargers and the portables... It's almost like I go out with brand new batteries every time now where as before I was running low half way through a fishing trip.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 16, 2009)

You should have your motor die on the opposite side of KY Lake from where you launched and have to use the trolling motor to cross the channel with barge traffic coming and going. Talk about a sphincter puckering experience. :shock: 

That's not something that I want to repeat any time soon.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2009)

man my butt was already puckered up... it was so cold out there I couldn't release my pucker off the seat..

I had 1 boat pass me 3 times going about 60mph.. and the winds were already at 20mph and white capping. Everytime he came by, I had to get in the middle of the boat and hold on because he came within about 15 yards of me each time. The last time I shot my air horn at him and dang near made him do a figure 8 trying to figure out what was going on. When he came to a stop and looked at me, I just smiled and gave him the good ol' international peace sign... but I think I forgot to raise one of my fingers :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 16, 2009)

I suspect that ruined any chances of a tow back to the ramp. :lol:


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 16, 2009)

trolling back sure beats paddling back. I have a troller motor mostly for that reason. My 77 year old dad was stranded recently. Good thing he had a troller.


----------



## Brine (Dec 16, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> You should have your motor die on the opposite side of KY Lake from where you launched and have to use the trolling motor to cross the channel with barge traffic coming and going. Talk about a sphincter puckering experience. :shock:
> 
> That's not something that I want to repeat any time soon.



Oh the story I have.....


----------

